# shelby AMF



## peter10 (Dec 30, 2013)

question for anyone that might know. Is a Shelby bicycle that was made after 1953 when the company was bought out by AMF still worth buying. Its in great shape but is it a Shelby. The badge says Shelby Flyer, but here is a sticker that says AMF. Its pretty much all there including the tank.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 2, 2014)

Short answer, yes! Almost anything with a tank is worth buying. An AMF built Shelby flyer probably is a middleweight or ballooner bike though, not a lightweight. Post some pics if you get it, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jimmy Little (Jun 20, 2018)

This is my AMF Shelby Skyrider Deluxe and I have had this bike for 23yrs now since i was 14yrs old and i was wondering if anyone has any ideas on how to fix my light switch on my bike without missing up the tank? My dad bought this bike from a little old lady in the mid 90’s and when they stored the bike the left the batteries in the tank and it missed up the light switch and Im also looking for vintage tires if anyone has any sources on how come across good tires.


----------



## Oilit (Jun 22, 2018)

Jimmy Little said:


> View attachment 826996 View attachment 826997 This is my AMF Shelby Skyrider Deluxe and I have had this bike for 23yrs now since i was 14yrs old and i was wondering if anyone has any ideas on how to fix my light switch on my bike without missing up the tank? My dad bought this bike from a little old lady in the mid 90’s and when they stored the bike the left the batteries in the tank and it missed up the light switch and Im also looking for vintage tires if anyone has any sources on how come across good tires.



Nice bike! Any pictures of the light switch? I'm assuming the two screws on top of the tank will let you access the batteries. How bad is the damage?


----------



## Jimmy Little (Jul 4, 2018)




----------

